# Протрузии с признаками компрессии спинномозговых нервов



## anna1503_78 (5 Фев 2016)

Добрый день, около года назад появились опоясывающие  ноющие, тянущие боли в поясничном отделе слева, особенно при смене положения,а особенно при смещении корпуса вправо ,отдает в брюшину и пах , иногда боль становится невыносимой ни стоять, ни лежать... а иногда вообще не болит, но это редко бывает. Также боли в грудном отделе ,особенно при отведении назад плеч, а так же месяца три шея не наклоняется вправо, боли. Постоянные головные боли... Заключение КТ пояснично-крестцовый хондроз, с признаками протрузии дисков:циркулярные L3-4 до 4 мм, L4-5  6 мм, фораминальная слева L5-S1 5 мм от лимбов с признаками компрессии спиномозговых нервов. КТ грудного отдела остеохондроз 2 стадии, шеи КТ не делала еще ,средств не хватило )). Невролог назначил найз, мукостат или хондрогард, мидокалам, лечение еще не начала. Мне 37 лет, работаю бухгалтером. , я понимаю, что запустила спину, но не знаю с каких действительно действенных мер начать, лекарство это понятно, но...хочет изменить качество жизни, столько планов... и малыша хотели..но не с нынешним здоровьем...,заранее спасибо, кто откликнется на мою проблему


----------



## La murr (5 Фев 2016)

*anna1503_78*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## anna1503_78 (5 Фев 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *anna1503_78*, здравствуйте!
> Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
> О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
> ...


Спасибо, сейчас попробую

Подскажите, пожалуйста как дать ссылку на тему


----------



## La murr (5 Фев 2016)

*anna1503_78*, нужно скопировать данные из поисковой строки (в самом верху страницы).
В Вашем случае, это https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25047/


----------



## anna1503_78 (5 Фев 2016)

Спасибо за помощь ))


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Фев 2016)

Мукостат и хондрогард совершенно бесполезны. Не тратьте деньги на них. Найз поможет в борьбе с  асептическим воспалением  и болью, а мидокалм уменьшит мышечный спазм.
Из обследований - рентгенография шейного и грудного отделов позвоночника, УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи, после чего обратитесь за помощью к мануальному терапевту.


----------



## anna1503_78 (5 Фев 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Мукостат и хондрогард совершенно бесполезны. Не тратьте деньги на них. Найз поможет в борьбе с  асептическим воспалением  и болью, а мидокалм уменьшит мышечный спазм.
> Из обследований - рентгенография шейного и грудного отделов позвоночника, УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи, после чего обратитесь за помощью к мануальному терапевту.


Спасибо за консультацию


----------

